# Water Changes Help



## Filtration Formation (May 23, 2010)

Hi
I have setup a planted new tank. I have never kept a planted tank before so i need a little help. I used eco-complete as a substrate and was wondering how to do water changes. If i siphon though the gravel will nutrients be lost in the substate. Also i have many rooted plants. Do i have to remove them completely the put them back. Also i have recently got about 15 red cherry shrimp. Should i take them out of the tank to avoid them being sucked out. I couldn't find any of this information on the net so i've decided to ask the the pros

Thankyou in advance for any replies.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Most people do partial water changes, such as 50% or 25%. They may suck up some excess mulm but they usually don't root around in the gravel with the siphon. They do not remove plants, fish, or inverts. I am not sure what other people do about the problem of sucking up fish or inverts inadvertently (no pun intended), but I put plastic window screening over the end of the siphon.


----------



## Dyjital (Jul 15, 2010)

If you have enough gravel over your sub layer sucking up only the misc random pieces that are on top of the gravel isn't an issue.

If you do a 50% change pour the water in slowly so you don't disturb your substrate.


----------



## design1stcode2nd (Jul 27, 2010)

I didn't think you needed to put gravel over Eco-Complete.


----------



## Filtration Formation (May 23, 2010)

Thank you for all the replies doing a 20% water change today.


----------



## riseabovethesun (Jul 15, 2010)

design1stcode2nd said:


> I didn't think you needed to put gravel over Eco-Complete.


You don't need to but it's optional if you want it for looks or couldn't obtain enough eco-complete and mixed in another gravel to get the right depth.


----------



## sampster5000 (Jul 24, 2010)

In my 10 gallon planted tank I hover the siphon over the sand I have and it sucks the junk right up without taking up the sand. I dont have a problem with uprooting plants. I just keep forgetting to have the water pour in on my wood and not right on my sand! It goes everywhere! lol


----------



## Filtration Formation (May 23, 2010)

Thanks for the information. A great help!


----------



## rainshadow (Oct 11, 2009)

As far as the shrimp, I use an (unworn!) piece of pantyhose held over the end of the siphon with a rubber band to be extra sure I keep the critters out. I just hover the siphon mid-tank--I have snails, and I let them do the substrate cleanup.


----------

